# Pet name generator



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

you don't even have to submit a name, just click on NAME-O-MIZE ME :lol:

http://www.petinsurance.com/wackypetnames/?extcmp=smd-ebiz-BL0003#

I got Noodle Butt, Franco Boom Boom, Itty Toe & Dumpster Coffeebeans


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Kitty-A-Lot, Sir Boy, Dark Deer Dancer ROFL


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

lol i typed in itsuki and it gave me Stoopid Moustache


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Rubin=Colonel Myster
Maggie=Tater Headbutter
Pumpkin Cheesecake=Lock-eye Link

It is hilarious!!!!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alpha *my last name* = Thurston Bacon Obama


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

My cats: Chunk Vom High Drive, Puffin Uncommon, and Lazy Sir Loin. LOL


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

*Cats:*
Midnight-Nut Butter Beretta
Pumpkin-Admiral Grizzy
Patches-Tako hilarious
Beauty-Motly GlamourPuss

R.I.P my kitty:
Rascal-80 Bits Of Panda

*Birds:*
Poopers(there is reason for his name)-Grizzabella Myster
Sunshine-Fairydust Authority


*Fish:*
Sherbert-Sargent Toot
Heart-Catcher-Bigfoot Decimell
Marbles-Dexteronimous Lou
Papparica-Badonka Fuzzbutt
Mr.Grumpy-Iggy Sweet
Loue-Jiggly Louise
Romeo-Darwin Uncommon
Chance-Sir Meaty Frank
Soldier Boy-Bernaby O Pepper
Blue-Moon-Peanut Yoda

I spent forever typing this and finding what their "names" are.


----------

